# Apple's Server's overloaded again with IOS 7 release



## BruceS

I started the download of IOS 7 to my iPad4 at around 1:10 PM EDT and it completed the download, check and install at around 1:45 PM.

While it was downloading, I signed onto the Apple Support forums and found that many other people were having problems.

After playing around on the iPad4 for a couple of minutes, I started downloading IOS 7 to my iPhone 5. It completed the download at around 2:45 PM, but soon after it started the install, it returned the error message "Software Update Unavailable".

I tried to update the message I had posted earlier showing my status on the Apple Support forums, and a page was displayed stating "We'll be back shortly. We are busy updating Apple Support Communities for you and will be back shortly".

Anyway, at this time it doesn't appear to be possible to update an iPhone 5 to IOS 7.


----------



## Meemo

DH just updated his iPhone about 15 minutes ago.  Looks different - gonna have to get accustomed to this new look whenever we update mine.  We haven't done the iPads yet either.


----------



## BruceS

Meemo said:


> DH just updated his iPhone about 15 minutes ago. Looks different - gonna have to get accustomed to this new look whenever we update mine. We haven't done the iPads yet either.


Nice to know some people are successful.

For now I think I will just explore IOS 7 on my iPad4 and wait until after tonight's RedSox game before I try again on my iPhone 5.

I tried again after the first inning and it validated the download and started the install around 7:30 PM EDT. It loaded the update and was back up by around 7:45 PM EDT.

Now to search Amazon and Take Control Books for something that explains all the changes.


----------



## Meemo

Just updated my iPhone 5. Lots of things look very different (including the screen I'm typing this on. And big update for the Kindle app came with it - which includes Collections!  I don't read on my IPhone that often but hopefully it'll be available for the iPad app as well, and that'll make lots of folks happy. And maybe even drive the addition to the app for the Fire.


----------



## kwajkat

I finally was able to get it downloaded and installed. This afternoon worked better for me. Drove me nuts after downloading to then get the software unavailable message.  

Am really liking it, the itunes music is really nicer and cleaner to use. I think it is actually the best version they have done so far.  I have had to change a few settings back to what I had but it has been a seamless update. I did do all of my app updates first.

On that note. I am LOVING LOVING LOVING the new kindle app. It is really nice and the collections......SIGH!!!!!!  They must have finally gotten a programmer that knows what they were doing, because it is very smooth running and so very very nice..............sigh again...am in heaven!!!


----------



## Pawz4me

I'm giving up.

I tried five times.  Three times it failed.  Twice it went through the entire process, including verifying and rebooting, but then . . . no update

I'll (maybe) try again when I get up early in the morning.


----------



## teralpar

My iPad Mini has been updated to iOS 7. How are you all accessing Collections in the Kindle app? I can't find it.

Also, whenever I select "Go to Page" or "Go to Location", a blank box appears. It won't allow me to enter a page or location number. Has anyone else had this problem? What is the latest Kindle for iPad/iPhone version? Mine has version 3.9.2.


----------



## KindleGirl

When I first started the download on my ipod it said it would take 3 hours! It finally came up with that error message so I waited until later. I got it to go thru later with no problem. Then I tried my ipad and it took several tries but I got it thru on that too. But when I go to updates on my iphone 5 it says there is no update available. It says my version 6.1 is the the current one. How is that??


----------



## Toby

I also had the same error message on 2 of the devices.  I had 3 devices downloading or trying to download at the same time. If it does not download, just click on update again & it should work. Then, it asks you a bunch of questions. At the end of a stressful day, my mind was going numb. I then clicked on save password for my bank. Now, I am wondering if that was safe to do. Does anyone know? If not, how do I change this to not save my password? 

I'm off to check the kindle app. I'm back. I don't see collections either. Where do I click to create collections?


----------



## Toby

Help! Since the update, I can not get my wifi to work on my iPhone 5. I rebooted. It worked. Now, it doesn't. I get the thing going around in a circle. Then it stops. I don't know what to do. Does anyone know?


----------



## kwajkat

teralpar said:


> My iPad Mini has been updated to iOS 7. How are you all accessing Collections in the Kindle app? I can't find it.
> 
> Also, whenever I select "Go to Page" or "Go to Location", a blank box appears. It won't allow me to enter a page or location number. Has anyone else had this problem? What is the latest Kindle for iPad/iPhone version? Mine has version 3.9.2.


On the main page up in the left top corner are some bars. Tap on that and it will pull down the menu at the bottom you will see collections. Then you will see all of your collections from all of your devices you have used. There may be duplicates etc if you did collection on more than one kindle. 
If you want to add a collection folder up on the top right is a plus (+) tap on that and you will see an box where you can name your new collection and then tap create. It will then take you back out to the main collection page. If you want to add books to any collection just tap on the plus mark on the left top corner. You then add your search filter name and when the results come up, you just tap on the book cover and you will see a check mark. When you are done checking everything just tap the done up in top right corner.

To back to the main pages just pull down the menu on the left top corner and you can select the view you want.


----------



## Pawz4me

I tried again, starting about 5:00 a.m. east coast time.  It seemed to do okay, go through the whole process, but then . . . no update.

I'm trying again now, then I'll probably give up until tomorrow morning.  I figure this early east coast time their servers shouldn't be all that busy.

All the problems I'm hearing are with iPhones.  It seems that iPads and iPods are updating okay.


----------



## maries

How do you know which IOS version you have?    I had an update available but since I haven't updated in a while I'm not sure how up to date my mini ipad and iphone 4S are.    Nothing looked different after the update and it went really quick so I don't know that the IOS updated.    I'm not showing any other updates available.


----------



## KindleGirl

maries said:


> How do you know which IOS version you have? I had an update available but since I haven't updated in a while I'm not sure how up to date my mini ipad and iphone 4S are. Nothing looked different after the update and it went really quick so I don't know that the IOS updated. I'm not showing any other updates available.


Go to "settings", then "general" then "software updates" it will tell you what version you are on and if it is current. My iphone said I was current yesterday on version 6.1 which obviously was not right. I turned my phone completely off and then back on. Then it told me there was an update ready. When you update to iOS7 it will look different and you will definitely notice it. Plus you will have to go thru a series of questions before you will be able to use it. Maybe it is updating your devices to prior updates first since it has been a long time since you did it. I would suggest powering the devices down and back on. It should then show updates are available.

I got my ipod touch, ipad and iphone to all update last night. So far no problems. Everything seems to be working as usual. Other than the thin fonts they are using, I'm really liking the new features they've added.


----------



## KindleGirl

Toby said:


> Help! Since the update, I can not get my wifi to work on my iPhone 5. I rebooted. It worked. Now, it doesn't. I get the thing going around in a circle. Then it stops. I don't know what to do. Does anyone know?


If it were me, I'd remove my wifi password and re-enter that information. Sometimes just clearing all of that out and starting over takes care of the glitches. My wifi has worked fine since updating so maybe it's just some kind of glitch for you.


----------



## mooshie78

I downloaded the update on my iPad 2 overnight and installed this morning, then downloaded and installed on my iPhone 4S. 

I did try it on my iPad yesterday afternoon and had the download die.  Assumed it was just the crappy internet at my girlfriend's place as the dsl drops on and out.


----------



## Pawz4me

I finally got my iPhone 5 updated through iTunes.  So far it seems to work fine (it makes me nervous to type that!).  I don't have a strong reaction to it so far one way or another--don't love it or hate it.


----------



## BruceS

I don't know whether anyone else will be interested, but Don McAllister has started explaining the new features and changes in podcasts available through his http://www.screencastsonline.com web site.

These are not free, but I have found them well worth the membership price for learning about features and changes in OSX and IOS.

As I type this, there are 129 tutorials available for IOS and 418 for OSX.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the advice, KindleGirl. I tried one more time last night. It worked. I waited until I got home from work to test out the wifi again. It worked! I was going to do what you said, but I couldn't even redo my password again, because the wifi kept on dissapearing. All I saw was to join other networks, which I didn't want. Hopefully, all the gremblems are gone.


----------



## maries

Updated now but an issue. All my email downloaded. Before I could limit to 50 most recent emails. I can't figure out how to limit it now.  Does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## mooshie78

I'm liking iOS7 a lot.  I like the look and lots of neat little additions.

I really like the command center (or whatever) that you swipe up from the bottom.  It's great having such easy access to turn wifi etc. off, and I love that it has a built in flashlight icon there!  No need for a separate app any more?

Being able to swipe to the left in messages and see a time stamp for each text is nice too, rather than the time stamp just every few texts that normally shows.


----------



## amyberta

mooshie78 said:


> I'm liking iOS7 a lot. I like the look and lots of neat little additions.
> 
> I really like the command center (or whatever) that you swipe up from the bottom. It's great having such easy access to turn wifi etc. off, and I love that it has a built in flashlight icon there! No need for a separate app any more?
> 
> Being able to swipe to the left in messages and see a time stamp for each text is nice too, rather than the time stamp just every few texts that normally shows.


I have an IPad 2 where is the comandj center? Also where is the flashlight

Thanks


----------



## Holly

Does anyone know how to make the icons smaller on the IO7?  Made the font smaller through settings.


----------



## Meemo

amyberta said:


> I have an IPad 2 where is the comandj center? Also where is the flashlight
> 
> Thanks


Swipe up from the bottom of the screen and you'll see it, including the flashlight. That's assuming the 2 has a camera & flash (the Mini has a camera, but no flash, so no flashlight on the Mini).


----------



## KindleGirl

mooshie78 said:


> I'm liking iOS7 a lot. I like the look and lots of neat little additions.
> 
> I really like the command center (or whatever) that you swipe up from the bottom. It's great having such easy access to turn wifi etc. off, and I love that it has a built in flashlight icon there! No need for a separate app any more?
> 
> Being able to swipe to the left in messages and see a time stamp for each text is nice too, rather than the time stamp just every few texts that normally shows.


Me too! It's so much easier using the command center for wifi and the flashlight! Thanks for mentioning that abut the text time stamps. I hadn't found that yet, but was wondering why it didn't show that.

It will take me a while to get used to swiping left to delete emails though. Habit wants to swipe right....

All in all, I think they did a good job updating things.


----------



## chilady1

So after much hoopla - I finally got the iOS7 to download and I have to say:  I really like it.  I know others think it is very fundamental or basic but I view the new OS as clean!  I like the new functionality, specifically those items that Apple FINALLY incorporated from the jailbreak community.  

I think like most things, it will take time for people to get use to - but for me, it's a winner!


----------



## maries

I am not thrilled with iOS7 and wish I could switch back.   

First there is the email issue with not being able to limit how many emails display from my yahoo email.    Others are having this same issue so it isn't just Yahoo.   Apple stated that they removed the option to limit this so it was an intentional change.   Quite a few unhappy people so maybe they will reconsider this but why would they cut it to begin with.  I'm not sure if it is this or the iOS in general but my battery is draining quite quickly.

The print on the home screen for the App Name is hard to read.   I switched to Bold Text so that is a little better.

The control center doesn't tell you what some of the things are.

The folders blend in to the wallpaper background unless you use one of the couple of wallpaper options they give you.

There are some security concerns posted out there besides these.  

I'm thinking it might be time to look at Android.  I wish we had a release date for an Amazon Smartphone!    I would love to see what they come up with.  I can get a new phone in a couple of months but that might be worth waiting to check out if I knew a date assuming Apple fixes the issues so I can handle waiting.


----------



## Meemo

chilady1 said:


> So after much hoopla - I finally got the iOS7 to download and I have to say: I really like it. I know others think it is very fundamental or basic but I view the new OS as clean! I like the new functionality, specifically those items that Apple FINALLY incorporated from the jailbreak community.
> 
> I think like most things, it will take time for people to get use to - but for me, it's a winner!


I like it a lot too - the more I play with it the more I'm liking what I find, and I haven't found anything yet that I'm not happy with, other than that the wallpapers I'd been using need to be adjusted - I'd found some that are wide horizontal bands of different colors so that each row of icons sits on a different color. I'm hoping the apps I got them from will have some updated ones, because now the rows seems to sit a bit differently. And I'd hoped I could Airdrop from the computer to the phone. Other than that, I'm happy with it - and geezer that I am, sometimes I have a hard time adjusting to change.


----------



## maries

I've been using it on my iPad and phone and like a few things but for me the things I don't like outweigh those. 

As colorful as they made the icons other things have too little contrast for me and look blah and cheap. Notes and Safari are where I noticed this so far. 

Bookmarks are different but old ones are there too.  That whole page is poorly designed and clunky to me compared to before. 

I'm so sorry I updated both my phone and ipad. Lucky for DH, I only updated his phone with this. I wish they would let you go back.


----------



## KindleGirl

Yeah, safari is the one place I'm not real excited about them changing. I don't like the real light tabs at the top. I don't know why everything has to be thin outlines on a white background. I think this is one area they could have done much better.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> I've been using it on my iPad and phone and like a few things but for me the things I don't like outweigh those.
> 
> As colorful as they made the icons other things have too little contrast for me and look blah and cheap. Notes and Safari are where I noticed this so far.
> 
> Bookmarks are different but old ones are there too. That whole page is poorly designed and clunky to me compared to before.
> 
> I'm so sorry I updated both my phone and ipad. Lucky for DH, I only updated his phone with this. I wish they would let you go back.


You know you can up the contrast, right? I found it in Settings under Accessibility. I do miss my yellow "legal pad" paper in Notes, but now that I'm using it I'm liking the cleaner look of Safari. I've just had to learn some of the ins & outs of where to tap for certain things. But like I said, for me the pluses are far outweighing the minuses. And they'll be tweaking things as they go along, as will the app developers.


----------



## maries

I did a search and had found all the tips in settings to maximize the readability. It helps with the icon titles but the keyboard and other symbols aren't impacted by that.  It is worse in sunlight. 

I started looking at Android phones. Some very nice looking options. Even one that let you customize the screens. 

I have Apple Care for my iPad and called them about the email problem.  Since this was an intentional design decision, she wasn't sure if they are going to go back to letting you set an email display limit.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> I have Apple Care for my iPad and called them about the email problem. Since this was an intentional design decision, she wasn't sure if they are going to go back to letting you set an email display limit.


I'm not seeing any difference in my email, you must've had something set different from what I'd had set in iOS 6.

I've just not been impressed with Android myself, after playing with it in stores and on my rooted Nook Color, certainly nothing that would make me switch. But clearly there are plenty of folks who love it, so it might suit your needs better.


----------



## maries

I had mail set to display the 50 latest emails from my yaho mail.  Now I don't have an option anywhere.  I googled to see if I could find instructions.  I found that there were many others with this issue. Someone had already called and found out that apple decided not to have the option to limit yahoo, gmail etc.  I don't have this issue with my work email. Fortunately. My phone might have had a meltdown. 

I have quite a few apple products so I would prefer to stick with apple.  I think they are capable of better than they did. There is a known security glitch found quickly after people had ios7.  A lot of things and feedback their beta testers should have caught. I did some beta testing for some business software. We did our best to come up with every possible scenario and break it to identify issues that could be fixed before release.


----------



## Toby

I hope they fixed the security issues.


----------



## KindleGirl

My email is the same. I had it set to just load the most recent 50 and I now see it shows them all. I have a lot, but I guess it's really here nor there for me. I don't know why they would take away that option though...I mean, if you wanted to see them all you could choose that option but still leave the option for less. 

I also changed my contrast just to see what the difference was and didn't really notice much of a change at all, so I'm not really sure what it changes. 

I think everything is still pretty easy to read, surprisingly. At first glance I thought there may be a lot of issues but it's been pretty easy to transition.

I had an Android phone for 2+ years and by the end of my time I couldn't wait to get rid of it. I didn't really care about customizing my screens, although it was to play with at first. Since I was used to my ithings I just found it much easier to go with the iphone. Otherwise every time I wanted to do something a little oddball I had to remember where to go on the Android platform. It's so much easier for me to keep it all in the same family. But I know people do like the Android stuff, so I guess it's just a matter of finding what works for your individual needs.


----------



## maries

From what I could tell, the contrast and text changes you can make only change the text under an app. I think the designers should be capable of giving the user at least one other option then the light keyboard font and symbols.  Maybe just add a bold on/off. 

I've been using Apple phones for over 4 yrs so quite a bit invested with apps etc.  I'd rather not change but I think they didn't think things through as thoroughly as they should have before releasing this. 

The security issue won't be fixed until they roll out an update. They are working on a fix.  I'm hoping they tweak some other things at the same time. 

Has anyone figured out how to delete individual text messages?  I can only delete an entire conversation. Sometimes I want to save some posts but not every one. Too late for the ones that already got deleted before I found out that is what it was doing. I'm hoping they didn't delete that option too.


----------



## Meemo

maries said:


> Has anyone figured out how to delete individual text messages? I can only delete an entire conversation. Sometimes I want to save some posts but not every one. Too late for the ones that already got deleted before I found out that is what it was doing. I'm hoping they didn't delete that option too.


Yep. Press and hold on a message, then tap "More". Your edit functions pop up, you can choose however many messages you want to delete. That's something I've never really never done, and I should clear out a bunch of them. It's ridiculous.


----------



## maries

Thanks.  I was trying to free up space and messages were using a lot of space.  I was surprised how much but could be the pics attached to messages. And I do clean these up more often than my emails.


----------



## Meemo

I know what you mean - I need to clean up both.  I have a bad habit of seeing in something in an email I want to get to "later", and then  promptly forgetting it.  I need to just sit and got through the emails and follow the links & pin the stuff I want to save to Pinterest.  And the messages.  Holy moly, too many messages!  I need to save all the pics I want to save and delete the rest.  I used to purge them occasionally, but it's been a long time since I did that, and it's way past time to do it!  It's just ridiculous.


----------



## kwajkat

maries said:


> The print on the home screen for the App Name is hard to read. I switched to Bold Text so that is a little better.


You might want to take it a couple of steps further in addition to switching to bold text. If you go into accessibility there are a couple of things you can do which will enhance the print. You can turn on the increase contrast. And you can use the slider to increase the type size. The larger type isn't real large but it is enough to make a difference when added with the increased contrast and the bold text. What is nice is that you can see the type size as you adjust it.

I am sure that Apple will tone down the glare on the white backgrounds if they get enough complaints. Even with the steps taken above the bright white on the calendar bothers me. I am okay with the thiner lines for their cleanness but they need to tone down the bright background abit for us old folks!!


----------



## maries

kwajkat said:


> You might want to take it a couple of steps further in addition to switching to bold text. If you go into accessibility there are a couple of things you can do which will enhance the print. You can turn on the increase contrast. And you can use the slider to increase the type size. The larger type isn't real large but it is enough to make a difference when added with the increased contrast and the bold text. What is nice is that you can see the type size as you adjust it.
> 
> I am sure that Apple will tone down the glare on the white backgrounds if they get enough complaints. Even with the steps taken above the bright white on the calendar bothers me. I am okay with the thiner lines for their cleanness but they need to tone down the bright background abit for us old folks!!


I made all those changes and it is a little better for the things it impacts. It would be nice if that option included more things though - like the keyboard. Hopefully enough people will speak up and give Apple the feedback on these things. Most of the things are minor things that should be easy to tweak to make this ios appeal to more people. They had the limit for email before so bringing that back should be quite easy.

I'm having some issues with a few apps and hoping that is only temporary but some of these are my favorite ones.

Does anyone have any idea why you delete messages one way on the one screen but another way on the other? Wouldn't consistency in how you perform a task, such as deleting, be consistent throughout an operating system?


----------



## spotsmom

There is already an update to ios 7.0; 7.0.1

I upgraded to an iphone 5s from an iphone 4 and in the process I told the sales guy I was planning to sell my 4.  He said NOT to upgrade it to ios 7 as it would really bog down the phone...

If anyone can help with my thread about uploading my music to my phone I would really be grateful!


----------



## mooshie78

7.0.2 update is out now.

Updating my iPhone 5s and iPad 2 now.


----------



## maries

Thanks for posting that the new update is available.    Looks like this is only fixing the security issue unless you are Greek.    Not that fixing the security problem wasn't a critical one.  However, I think I will let others update this before doing this on my phone.    Maybe I will update my husbands phone and see if it causes any new issues.


----------



## KindleGirl

maries said:


> Thanks for posting that the new update is available. Looks like this is only fixing the security issue unless you are Greek. Not that fixing the security problem wasn't a critical one. However, I think I will let others update this before doing this on my phone. Maybe I will update my husbands phone and see if it causes any new issues.


I updated my iPhone 5 and iPad last night. I don't notice any issues. Since it appears it was just basically fixing the security issue I didn't expect to see anything change.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting us know Mooshie78. I just updated after seeing your post.


----------



## DaveinJapan

It seems to me that Siri has been running slow and/or breaking down frequently ever since the update. Supposedly it's supposed to be faster, has anyone been noticing this??

I wonder if that, too, is part of the system being slow due to so many people updating (or playing around with the new Siri maybe?).


----------



## maries

I haven't tried Siri. I used it when I first got my phone but it didn't work all that great so I turned it off. 

I did the security update on my phone. I'm still hoping they bring back being able to limit emails displayed. Also user IDs and passwords for forums don't save anymore.  Those 2 things and that deleting is different throughout the system are my main issues with ios 7.


----------



## DaveinJapan

For those looking to go back to iOS 6, here's a possible way to do it (from Gizmodo) - http://gizmodo.com/how-to-go-back-to-ios-6-if-you-can-at-all-1326976091

Be sure to back it up first before you try it though!


----------



## maries

Those with 7.02 important question:
Can you flag your emails??  I upgraded to 7.02 yesterday and went to check work email and can't flag them today. I could last week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been avoiding updating my iPad 4 to IOS7, but I chose to get an iPod Touch Friday night, and it told me 7.02 was available, so I chose to upgrade "clean" before installing any apps. Went without a hitch, and I was content with the look and feel of it, so Saturday night I went ahead and updated my iPad before going to bed. The very next morning, my iPad was telling me that 7.02 was available, and I should update! Grrrr!  

I'm quite content with IOS 7 on both devices, no problems with the look of it or reading things, and only minor glitches as I had to figure out how to do things that had changed. Safari seems to be smoother somehow. I don't miss the search box in the upper right corner, and the new way of handling multiple web pages at once seems awkward, but will get better as it becomes more familiar.

I'm content with it, no sorrows from upgrading. And the speed of downloads was fine, servers don't seem to be overloaded anymore (not surprising over a week after the release date).


----------



## maries

Now my flag option is back.  But imessage isn't working. I have settings set to send as SMS if imessage isn't available but it didn't. 

I do like the way to switch between apps with the upgrade. Just the little issues making me crazy!


----------



## talleylynn

I am having a devil of a time with IOS7. The update went smoothly and most things actually work on my ipad mini. 

The trouble is with the huge changes to the things I actually use - a lot. First, the changes to the calendar. The print is now so small and light that I can only read it if the light is just right. My husband and I share the calendar and distinguish our entries by different colored dots, but now they are so small we can't tell what color they are. I use the timer (located inside the clock app) all the time, but now the rolling thing that sets it is too small for my fingers and it always sets to the wrong length of time. I have gone into settings and changed everything I could to make things bigger and/or darker, but nothing works on the calendar or timer. I can barely read the titles under the apps on the home page, but the icons have pictures that I will eventually recognize; so that's not as important.

Also, 75% of my photos have disappeared. They are still in the cloud (I can view them on my PC and they are still on my phone which I haven't updated) but they are wiped off my ipad mini and I can't figure out how to get them back. So, all in all, the update has been an exercise in frustration for me. Hasn't anyone else had any of these problems?


----------



## maries

talleylynn - I hope you sent your feedback to apple on ios7.    Have you googled regarding the problem you are having?    I have found a lot of answers to issues or found out that others are having the same issue.

Last night I googled looking for a solution to the issue with imessage suddenly not working.    I found how to get that fixed and that this was happening (or reported) more frequently after upgrading to ios7.02.   I think mine is working although the person I was messaging when it stopped is having issues with her imessage not working now.   I have it set up to go to SMS if iMessage isn't working and that didn't work either.

I don't know if I have more issues with my mini than my phone or they are just more noticeable based on the things I do on the mini.   Another odd thing happening is on Safari.   I saved Google as a favorite on the new home page.   If I use that to search for something, the google icon changes to what I searched.    I think the wording did too but don't have it here with me.    If I select it, it still goes to the google search page.    And it took me quite a while to find where you delete a favorite saved to that page.


----------



## talleylynn

I finally had a chat with Apple tech support last night. 

There is no fix for the problems I'm having with the calendar - it is what it is. However, he did send a report to apple expressing my frustrations and also gave me a web address to give my feedback to Apple. The only change that can be made to the calendar is to change to a black background with white letters, but it is in settings and, therefore, changes a lot of things.

He was able to help me recover my photos. I didn't update my phone and all the pictures were still on the phone, so we downloaded them to my PC and then side-loaded them back to the ipad. He did tell me not to rely on icloud for storage - it's only meant to hold 1000 pictures and only for 30 days. You still need to save photos to your computer if you want to keep them. 

Also, but unrelated...a friend showed me that when you double click the home button it shows you all the apps and websites that are open on your device. They stay open until you close them by swiping up. 

Thanks maries for your comments.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the info. i did not know that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

iOS 7.0.4 is available for download now.

Betsy


----------

